# Puppy crate training tips



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, I get my puppy tomorrow and I found this thread useful..good luck ♥
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/114186-crate-training.html


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I have always crate trained my dogs and they have always considered their crate their private little house.

When you go to pick up your puppy, bring something to rub the Mom with so you are able to take home her smell. Also bring a little plush toy for the ride home. What I have always done for puppies it to line the crate with a clean towel or blanket. To that I add the blanket with the puppy's mom's scent and the new toy.

I always have a puppy kong that I put in the crate with the pups kibble and all feedings are done in the crate so that the puppy associates the crate with good things. Most of the time during the day the crate is left open. I'll often put a special toy in the crate so the puppy goes in and out of the crate and again associates it with something good and fun.

All my dogs/pups including my new little girl Brisby who I just brought home last week on Aug. 16th has no problem with the crate and will often go in there to sleep by herself.

I'm sure others will have some other good tips for you.

Good luck with your new puppy and your crate training. Let us know how you are doing, please.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Sometimes it helps to put treats in the crate with the door open an give the pup a chance to get to know the crate and get used to it. Once the pup is going in, you can try closing the door a few minutes, then open it and praise the pup.

I think it helps to put a blanket over the crate to make a more den-like atmosphere.

Prepare yourself for a major yelping fit that first night, and maybe a night or two beyond. I kind of was not prepared for this and it was a little hard to take. Like I felt like I was abusing him and that he would never love his crate with me locking him in it and letting him cry. But, it only lasted a few nights and he's been great with his crate ever since. Sometimes even naps in there with the door open.

You don't want to give in and let the pup out when they are crying but you also don't want to leave them in there when they need to potty. I used to err on the side of caution and take him to the potty if there was any chance that he did need to go. Somewhere around 11 weeks I think, he stopped needing to potty at night.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on your new addition--be sure to post pictures--we love puppies around here! I did put a blanket/sheet over the top of the crate--also, only portion off enough space that they need to stand up and turn around, as they are less likely to potty/poop in the crate. Small pups need to be let out in the middle of the night, they can only hold it a few hours. If the pup is crying when you take him outside, let him go, and then immediately go back in the crate. Avoid talking or interacting with the pup. My two both cried on and off for a few nights, and it was hard not to give in and take them out of their crates--stay strong! They'll be comfortable sooner or later and the crate is the safest place for a small pup if you cannot be watching them constantly!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I forgot to add that I do put a blanket on top of the crate but only to cover about 3/4 of the sides top and back...the front is not covered. 

Brisby was really good the first night. She only cried for a couple of minutes and then settled down and hasn't cried in her crate since.

I think that the energy you project helps a lot too. If you are nervous or feel guilty, your pup will feel that, so try to be calm, kind yet assertive.


----------

